# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Why is my build plate z level getting messed up

## fontseeker

Hi,

so when I am trying to print this: 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:547580

I am using Makerware to export x3g to the sd card for my printer, I load it and start priting. Everything goes really well until I get to like 30-40% where my extruder does not touch the actual part:




How can I fix this, I have already tried this print like three times and I am getting the same issue

----------


## cncartist

I can see your support in the front is really stringy/not fully solid.  This points to an issue with the extrusion settings or your nozzle could be clogged/need replacement.

Support structure should be completely solid lines and you may need to re-calibrate your settings for extrusion or perform maintenance.

----------


## fontseeker

Thank you for your response. I don't think it is the nozzle because it is a new printer. I wanted to ask you if you recommend any specific settings for support structures?

----------


## wirlybird

I would suggest starting with a good releveling of the bed.  I am guessing there may be to much gap with the nozzle.

Also what material are you using?

----------


## cncartist

> Thank you for your response. I don't think it is the nozzle because it is a new printer. I wanted to ask you if you recommend any specific settings for support structures?


The nozzle can clog from a short time of running crappy filament, if your initial leveling was proper and the first couple layers were printed properly I would start with basic maintenance.  My settings apply to S3D so I'm not sure if they would apply to Makerware.

----------


## fontseeker

I am printing with PLA, I tested it again with another print with supports and without supports. Every time I print with supports this problem appears, but without support it prints perfectly. Does anyone recommend any settings for Support structures on MarkerBot or does anyone know what I am doing wrong with supports?

----------


## wirlybird

> I am printing with PLA, I tested it again with another print with supports and without supports. Every time I print with supports this problem appears, but without support it prints perfectly. Does anyone recommend any settings for Support structures on MarkerBot or does anyone know what I am doing wrong with supports?


Never used makerbot but my guess is maybe it just isn't good at supports?  Might try a google on that one.

----------


## fontseeker

> Never used makerbot but my guess is maybe it just isn't good at supports?  Might try a google on that one.


I have seen Makerbot printers work perfectly with supports but it is my first time using a QIDI, for some reason every time it gets to the support the printer starts printing midair, like it didn't place the supports but the building plate keeps going down:

In other words, the print goes flawlessly, but as soon as it reaches the support structures, the extrude slowly starts to print midair. No idea why

This are my support settings:
Screen Shot 2016-09-21 at 7.04.22 PM.jpg

I can't figure out what it is that is messing my print when I use supports.

----------


## wirlybird

> I have seen Makerbot printers work perfectly with supports but it is my first time using a QIDI, for some reason every time it gets to the support the printer starts printing midair, like it didn't place the supports but the building plate keeps going down:
> 
> This are my support settings:
> Screen Shot 2016-09-21 at 7.04.22 PM.jpg
> 
> I can't figure out what it is that is messing my print when I use supports.


Some one can correct me but look a the support margin, support to model spacing and support to roof.  Seems like the first or second one could be to big.  In S3D the separation between the support and lower is 1 layer thickness and same for the top.  Also 220 and 80 are on the upper end for PLA.

----------


## fontseeker

> Some one can correct me but look a the support margin, support to model spacing and support to roof.  Seems like the first or second one could be to big.  In S3D the separation between the support and lower is 1 layer thickness and same for the top.  Also 220 and 80 are on the upper end for PLA.


Do you suggest to set them both to 0?

220 and 80 as an temperature of the extruder and HBP?

----------


## wirlybird

> Do you suggest to set them both to 0?
> 
> 220 and 80 as an temperature of the extruder and HBP?


I might research the settings a bit.  It seems one may be telling it to start the supports a little to high for the first layer.

I run my bed at 65 for the first couple layers then to 60 and that is with a glass bed.  As for extruding I run from 190 to 210 or so.

----------


## fontseeker

> I might research the settings a bit.  It seems one may be telling it to start the supports a little to high for the first layer.
> 
> I run my bed at 65 for the first couple layers then to 60 and that is with a glass bed.  As for extruding I run from 190 to 210 or so.


Going to try both values at 0 and a layer height of 0.1mm for the support structures to make it go a bit slower, might help. Will let you know how it goes.

As far as my temperatures, I have used 220C and 40C for the build plate and it has always gone fine.

Thanks for the help, will let you know how it turns out.

----------


## cncartist

I definitely think it's more of a software issue than hardware maintenance now if you were able to print something without supports just fine without any filament issues.

Here are my settings from S3D which I've used for quite some time, maybe they will help:

----------


## fontseeker

> I definitely think it's more of a software issue than hardware maintenance now if you were able to print something without supports just fine without any filament issues.
> 
> Here are my settings from S3D which I've used for quite some time, maybe they will help:


I just tried it again with these settings:

Screen Shot 2016-09-21 at 9.02.36 PM.jpg

But still failure, as soon as it reaches the supports the build plate and the extruder gradually get separated by a centimeter or so. I don't know what to do. So as soon as the print reaches the part where it will start the support structures: this part:

Screen Shot 2016-09-21 at 9.21.20 PM.jpg



The extruder and build plate are not closely together (shown in the video)

----------


## cncartist

Thanks for the information.  It sounds like your software is generating G-Code that has some really weird settings for the support as I don't see anything in your config that would make me think your print would mess up like the video.  

I've never really encountered anything like that in S3D and hope someone else more knowledgeable in that software may be able to assist.

----------


## wirlybird

If you haven't yet I might go post this out here.
https://www.3dhubs.com/talk

This is a good area with a large volume of people with a wide variety of experiences and equipment.

----------


## printbus

One thing I haven't heard anyone bringing up is a possible issue with retraction settings. If you're printing with retraction, try turning it off for a test print. It could be that adding the support structures adds that many more retractions to the print, increasing the chance of extrusion failure.  No QIDI printer here, but I thought I'd throw that into the mix of possibilities.

----------


## fontseeker

Halfway through the print, a gap of air between the extruder and the actual print is present. I don't know why:

My settings are:Filament: PLA
Extruding temp: 220C
Build Plate temp: 40C
Layer height: 0.2mm
Shells: 2
Extruding speed: 40
Speed while extruding: 40mm/s
Speed while moving: 60mm/s

I use Makerware as my slicer

More pictures of the issue:
IMG_3251.jpg
IMG_3258.jpg

Also, in this picture there are empty spots in the first layer? Could that be an issue?
IMG_3244_2.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

the empty spots are because at that point the extruder is too close to the build plate to extrude. ie, the build plate is not level.
Now this will cause a build up of molten filament in the extruder the will change how it prints the next bit of the layer. 
In other words just having the bit of the bed not level could well effect the entire print. 

Apart from your print temp being a little high for pla (try 210), settings are fine.

But your build plate is definitely not level.

----------

